# Any mock-up (velocity) tips in Cubase?



## justmjulie (Sep 27, 2021)

How's the velocity fix/ clean up workflow like in Cubase or say logic?
Any tips?


I am new to Cubase. Use DP in past.
Trying to improve the mockup of my orchestral music.

In DP I will open event list and fix the data there. (manually input the data- and use fix veloclety and fix duration very often to save the time)


My workflow in Cubase for now is like
1. Play the note into Cubase.
2. fix the sound that has a problem in velocity page. note by note.

But there are some part is pattern I want the velocity keep the same- want them more stays systemic. How to do this?



Thanks!


----------



## Zedcars (Sep 29, 2021)

In Cubase, go into the Key Editor and select a group of notes. You can then compress or expand the velocities relative to one another, as well as just raise and lower them on mass in the normal way. You can also ‘tilt’ or ‘skew’ the velocities similar to a ramp up or down, except it’s better because the slight unevenness will remain (for me this is good because I don’t want an absolutely perfect ramp of cresc or dim when I’m doing orchestral mock-ups). You do this by hovering the mouse in different places within the velocity area that you’ve selected. In the middle on the far left the cursor will turn into a ramp shape and then you can move them all up or down with the notes nearest to the cursor receiving the largest change, and the ones furthest away the smallest. If you hover over the middle other ways to adjust it become available, again with top middle etc.

You can also use different shape tools to change the velocities: a line tool, a curve tool, sine, triangle, square. With the curve tool you can change the direction of the curve using Command (Mac)/Control (Windows) while clicking and moving the mouse in the velocity area.

Option+V (Mac)/Alt+V (Windows) will allow you to expand or contract (or add/subtract) in percentage/exact amounts.

Or you can use the Logical Editor for even more interesting ways to manipulate the data.


----------



## Zedcars (Sep 29, 2021)




----------

